# Distributor in Colorado, k9-Kraving?



## sondraham (Sep 11, 2010)

I live in the Denver area and was wondering if there is a distributor for K-9 Kraving raw, I cant seem to find where to buy it, any suggestions would be awesome


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

LOVE the food! Check the website...they can give you contact info for a distributor.


----------



## Metalsmith (Mar 25, 2009)

Hi! There is a good supplier located at E-470 and Parker Road. Talk to Lori Cruser(or any of the other helpful folks) at Come, Sit, Stay. Here's a link: Parker's Luxury Pet Resort & Training Facility | Serving Denver & The Front Range | (720)851-7829 | Come Sit Stay | Boarding, Dog Training and Doggie Daycare So far as I know, they don't carry the whole range of K-9 Kraving formulas. Perhaps you can do a special order through them? 

You can also check here for the 2 other Colorado distributors: K-9 Kraving Raw Diet Dog Food When we first started on K-9 Kraving years ago, there were more distributors. I think this economy has taken it's toll on their numbers.


Quality training, boarding and day care are available at this Come, Sit, Stay, should you be needing any of those services. Tim and Lori Cruser compete in Schutzhund at both the national and international level. I feel _very_ confident leaving my dog at their facility. He really enjoys his stay there with so much time devoted to individual care and play sessions. Great boarding services at a nice price, too.


----------



## sondraham (Sep 11, 2010)

Thanks for the info I will be giving them a call!


----------



## Metalsmith (Mar 25, 2009)

You're welcome!


----------

